# How to secure a bookshelf without using screws or nails?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

That's easy.... Construction adhesive and the cost of your security deposit if you're renting.....

DM


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

the anchor, or just a sheet metal screw, will seal the hole in the duct good enough


----------



## samdi (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks!
Yeah, if it were my place I'd drill through the heating duct. I think I'll use the adhesive. Is it a tape or a glue? Is it better for adhering wood to wall or metal to wall?

I lost my deposit loooong ago.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I use PL Construction Adhesive, but Liquid Nails will do just fine.

DM


----------



## GDV (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Samdi, 

I agree with using PL Construction adhesive. I've seen both cases where the glue can work with metal and woodwork. 

Don from Garage Door Vancouver


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Using a screw into the metal duct won't hurt a thing. Then later when the shelf is removed the hole can be filled and repaired.

Using construction adhesive on the wall will create major repair expense later when the shelf is removed compared to the hole in the duct.


----------



## markholmes312 (7 mo ago)

I did some research and found a way to hang the bookshelf on the wall without drilling which I know is easy and 4 methods. We need some tools and to follow detailed instructions. I did some research and figured out how to use glue bearing, super easy and timeless.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Every one of the regular contributors to the Chatroom has done this, so you're not unique in replying to a very, very old thread.  

Chris


----------

